# Adopted a pregnant cat need help



## Persimom (Apr 11, 2010)

I had no idea she was pregnant when I took her in. The woman no longer wanted her, said she shed too much (Himalayan) and was causing health problems for her son. Well there was no mention of her possibly being pregnant and at first she was around 8 months and then when I went to get her she was more like 1 year. She was supposed to be an inside only cat but it was obvious she wasn't with hair loss from fleas and flea infestation. I noticed her belly was a bit big and round her third day so I did some reading online and sure enough she has all the signs. She has a round belly, bright pink nipples, I can feel babies (hard little tube like things) in her belly, she sleeps a lot and is now hiding (first few days she was bright and investigating) under the bed. I have no idea when she will be due. The woman will not answer the phone or respond in anyway. I have cleared her up of fleas by bathing her and drowning the fleas. I have cleaned out her horribly dirty ears and put an ear wash in case of mites. I have given her healthy good quality cat food and unlimited water. I provide a good size litter box and clean it twice a day. I groom her daily and I cut her very long nails. She has a vet appointment for Friday to get wormed because with that many fleas she probably has worms. I just need help in deciding when to prepare her a box for nesting and when to expect kittens to be born. 

I was worried today because she didn't eat all day. When she first got here she ate like she had been starving and the past couple of days she eats very little. Please don't tell me to go and have her spayed. I was told that on another forum and I'm not going to do that no matter how ethical you think it is. I'm not killing kittens. I will have everyone spayed and neutered at the low cost place when age appropriate and before they go to new homes. I feel strongly about that but I will not murder kittens. What's done is done so now I just have to get from one day to the next and do what's right for them all from here on out.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're preaching to the choir! Thank you for caring for this cat. I'm sure she's lovely, and thank God she found someone who values life. It's best not to assume people will jump on you.  If anyone is unkind, that's what moderators are for. However, not everyone will agree with you...in any walk of life. 

A drop of a degree in temperature from the usual `101, give or take, is a pretty accurate prediction of a birth within 24 yours. You'll need to know what her average temperature is, of course.

Since you don't know when she's due, I would prepare a whelping box now. However, don't be surprised if she starts investigating cupboards, closets, and cubby holes. I would place the box in a private, dimly lighted area. I hope she has healthy kittens.
Good luck.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Pregnant cat preparations

I've only had one cat (Shadow, 2004) kitten in my home as an adult ... and a few when I was a small child, so I have extremely limited experience in this area. I've fostered and bottle-raised kittens, but those experiences are vastly different from birthing.

First, I don't like to let kitties kitten wherever. I feel it is necessary for me to have access at any time and I don't want her putting kittens out of reach and/or in places I can't keep cleaned and sanitary. For me, this means NO under furniture access. 
I also feel it is best to keep new mothers separated from all other animals. Shadow was *very* accepting of all of our housecats ... until she gave birth ... then she became a hissing, growling and aggressive little demon if she saw another cat! This was another reason she was kept in the bathroom. I visited often to keep her from getting bored and to give her some undivided attention, but invariably she was more interested in her babies than she was with me until the kittens reached about 6wks old, then she was DELIGHTED for me to come and take her away from the kitts and give her a break.

Next, mamma cats like to have a cozy, cave-like place to birth and raise their litter. Nesting boxes should be both roomy and private. 
How about something like a tall Rubbermaid Storage Tote?















These totes are sturdy, moisture-proof, easy to clean/sanitize and check on the litter by removing the top and they won't collapse if Mamma jumps on top. A large size also provides plenty of room for her to maneuver herself and not accidentally lay on any kittens in a cramped space. Fold towels and place them in a pillowcase for their bedding. The pillowcase prevents little kitten claws from getting tangled in terry-cloth loops. 
You can cut a preggie-cat-sized access hole, about 3-4" above the bedding level to prevent kittens from accidentally rolling out of the nest. In addition, if a kitten will not release a nipple when she is exiting, the edge of the access hole will gently bump the kitten off the teat and it will remain in the nest and not be dragged out. By the time the kittens are big enough to get out of the access hole on their own you can enlarge the hole for easier kitten access in and out.

I kept Shadow in our Master Bathroom. It was large and easy to kitten/cat-proof and clean. It also kept two closed doors between our housecat residents. The bathroom was fine for Shadow. As a new mother all she wanted to do was nurse, care for her kittens, eat, drink and litterbox. She had no interest in playing or exercising so the small bathroom was sufficient. As the kittens grew older and began to explore I eventually gave them the bathroom and adjoining bedroom during hours when I was awake and Shadow would join them. At one point I did try to allow her access to the bedroom while she was nursing her litter and she tried to move them under the King sized bed. They would be inaccessible under there and difficult for me to clean so I confined her back to the bathroom until the kittens were about 5wks old and she could then take them on 'field trips' to the bedroom with her so everyone could exercise and explore together.

Best of luck and piccies when you can!
Heidi =^..^=


----------



## Persimom (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm sorry I honestly didn't mean to come off rude. I was just very insulted today when I was told repeatedly to have her spay/abort kittens and when I said I wasn't going to do that, I was trashed this way and that like I created this situation in the first place. I was also told exactly the same thing by the breeder of my oldest dog. I was shocked and horrified that she of all people gave advice to kill a litter of kittens because "there are so many kittens and cats in this world in shelters that are unwanted" and she is a breeder of dogs! :yikes I just reevaluated my relationship with that person. As far as the cat, I was deceived by the woman and I'm doing what I feel is best for all involved and I've given her a good loving home while she's in this condition. Not to mention that she's probably worm infested and I will have that taken care of immediately. I value life you betcha. I have 5 kids and 2 dogs and a bird, now this cat. I love animals and I don't care how many shelters have kittens that need homes, that doesn't mean my kittens are any less valuable. Sorry, tangent again. It's residual from today I promise I'm not normally like this. 

I did set out a large Rubbermaid tote (got that advice from a search here) with shredded newspaper into my closet. I don't like the newspaper, it stinks and I don't feel like it's going to absorb anything but she likes to "nest" in it because I put her in there and the first thing she did was start digging. I will have some receiving blankets on hand to change that out. I have a large master bathroom and it's the farthest room in the house and the closet is in the master bath. What I plan on doing is keeping the door to it open and since it stays dark in there, hopefully she will use it to birth the kittens. Her food and water is in the bathroom already and so is the litterbox. I will start keeping her confined to that room at night. During the day, I'm home all day so she has more freedom because I can watch.

I've been a bit worried today because she didn't really eat much. I have been told and read that this is a sign that birth is impending. I'm hoping I have at least another week or two because I'd like to get her to see the vet before anything happens and that appointment isn't until Friday.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Woo! How big is she? Does she look/feel like she is going to pop? 

_I saw Shadow come to the cat-food I put out under our shed and when I called to her, she came to me and let me pick her up. I showed her pregnant belly to my husband and he said: "You better bring her inside before she kittens." So I went inside to ready the bathroom and when I came out, she had gone, but she showed up again the next morning and I carried her inside. She looked like she was going to pop, but it was another 10 days before she birthed 5 kittens._

Sounds like the set-up you have for her is wonderful and there isn't much I would change about it. It sounds like she is perfectly happy with it. After she kittens you can change the bedding to something easier for you to keep clean and sanitary. I don't remember Shadow's eating habits, other than she ate ravenously because I think she was dumped and wasn't proficient at hunting. 
Best of luck with your preggie-kitty.
h =^..^=


----------



## Persimom (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks I'd like to keep updating here to get advice as she progresses. She doesn't look ready to pop. I'm thinking another week or two but she isn't eating like she did when she came. She has taken to me thankfully and stays at my feet when I'm at the computer under the chair opening so that I can keep a close eye on her. Today she spent the entire day under my bed but I would check on her and she'd come to me. This is all new and scary for me so I hope that I do things right for these little guys.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You didn't sound rude at all, you sounded like someone who would just like their questions answers without a lecture. atback 

Please do stay and keep us updated. We do love kittens, even if it gives some of us kitten fever. 8O


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Kikkispoos said:


> This is all new and scary for me so I hope that I do things right for these little guys.


I think you're gonna do fine: you _CARE_ and she senses that.


----------



## Persimom (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is a picture taken today with my cell phone. I read a vet website last night and I'm guessing based on what I can feel, she's 5 weeks along. She seems to not want to leave me. I'm glad because I will be the one there for the birth and taking care of her and handling the kittens later.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's either about ready, or she's going to have a large litter. The temperature is the most reliable test, but also watch for:

She'll want a lot of attention
She'll be checking out protected spots, like cupboards
There will be a pinkish discharge or a mucous plug from her vagina

These are the most common signs, but since you have no idea when she was bred, I would have someone hold her still and take her temperature. Don't use the old glass ones! Make sure she is held still. Here is a link that should be helpful. You'll need to make more preparations:


http://www.best-cat-tips.com/cat_pregnancy.htm


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Persimom (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you both very much. I just saw a bit of blood around her vulva. I had her in my lap and she left a bit on my pants and I thought it was loose stool so I went to the box to check and no loose stool. I picked her up to wipe it off of her and her vulva looks swollen and has a bit of red discharge there. About how much longer before she births kittens now?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No way to tell for certain, but the best guess I could say would be "soon".  With horses you can see the muscles around their tail-head relax. I wonder if you could sort of massage her pelvis / tail-head area and be able to determine if they feel loose and/or relaxed to you? Being so fluffy, it will be difficult to tell by looking at her.

If you have everything prepared, I'd not worry too much about it. I haven't seen anyone mention this, but I think it would be a good idea to have a veterinarian and emergency clinic selected, *with driving directions* for just-in-case. If you have the information and don't need it ... that's great. If you don't have the information and DO need it, panicking is not what you want to go through. Have their numbers and directions handy.


----------



## Persimom (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you, I did contact the vet this afternoon and he agreed that she's going to go soon. I have an appointment scheduled for tomorrow for a check up but I'm not sure I will keep it, if it will stress her too much.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

See? You are gonna be just fine! You are worried about stressing her too much, and that shows that you care about her. :luv 
I truly feel that cats *sense* these things from us and if she trusts you (_which it sounds like she does_!) you will be able to reassure her during your trip to/from the vet and during the actual exam. I've found my kitties mostly dislike the ride to the vet. At the vet it isn't so bad, and coming home they are definitely not as wound up, certainly NOT like how they wind themselves up during the ride over. Some of my kitties calm down when I talk to them. Some need to have my hand or fingers nearby to sniff or rub through the carrier ventilation holes and some just prefer to hide, having me put a light sheet over the top to block their view of the world speeding past.
Keep your options open and go-with-the-flow, or go-with-what-you-know. Your instincts won't fail you.


----------



## Persimom (Apr 11, 2010)

She definitely trusts me because she will not leave my side unless I close her up in a room. She sleeps right by my side of the bed and will wake up and follow me to another room if I move. I'm assuming this goes along with her being close to delivering kittens?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sometimes. My own cats follow me _en masse_ around the house. Currently we have eight cats and right now there are six of them in this 10'x10' office room with me. Mine do this because they trust me and enjoy being near me ... _and I suspect that your new kitty is simply showing you how much she trusts and enjoys being with you._ :wink: 

What have you named her? Is her name Kikki?


----------



## Persimom (Apr 11, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Sometimes. My own cats follow me _en masse_ around the house. Currently we have eight cats and right now there are six of them in this 10'x10' office room with me. Mine do this because they trust me and enjoy being near me ... _and I suspect that your new kitty is simply showing you how much she trusts and enjoys being with you._ :wink:
> 
> What have you named her? Is her name Kikki?


She had a name when she came to us and we just modified it a bit. Her name was Charlie and now it's Carly.

Kikki was my childhood nickname given to me by my younger brother when he couldn't say Kristy.  I have 2 standard poodles and the abbreviation for them on forums is spoos so Kikkispoos. :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What an AWESOME screen-name! That has to be one of the best story/descriptions, yet!

....and I like both Charlie and Carly for girl cat names.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Kikkispoos said:


> Kikki was my childhood nickname given to me by my younger brother when he couldn't say Kristy.  I have 2 standard poodles and the abbreviation for them on forums is spoos so Kikkispoos. :lol:


I'm glad to read that....I was thinking it was more like Kikki's poos....a cat named Kikki with a bowel problem. I obviously spend way too much time in Health & Nutrition talking about diarrhea...

Good luck with the babies.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Kristy, I'm just reading this thread for the first time and wondered how you and Carly are doing? She must have had them by now!


----------



## Persimom (Apr 11, 2010)

Actually she's still got 2 more weeks. I took her to the vet and he did an exam and at the time he said we had 4 weeks to go. She's getting huge! I've had to seclude her in our birthing area because she's been nesting and it's under the back of my bed. I will end up with no carpet in that area and kittens birthed there if I don't get her used to her secluded area now. I've given her a variety of places to birth the kittens but I'm sure she'll end up having them some where I don't want her to. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Kikkispoos said:


> Actually she's still got 2 more weeks. I took her to the vet and he did an exam and at the time he said we had 4 weeks to go. She's getting huge! I've had to seclude her in our birthing area because she's been nesting and it's under the back of my bed. I will end up with no carpet in that area and kittens birthed there if I don't get her used to her secluded area now. I've given her a variety of places to birth the kittens but I'm sure she'll end up having them some where I don't want her to. :mrgreen:



I would block off under your bed. I have my bed on the floor right now. But I have also used NIC panels as a barrier. She will have them under there. 

I have 1 kitten that is 3 /12 weeks I picker her and her siblings up a week 1/2 ago. But we lost 3.

good luck


----------



## Persimom (Apr 11, 2010)

I wanted to give an update. She still is pregnant and doing well. I really thought she would have had kittens by now but nope she's hanging in there for longest pregnancy possible. :mrgreen: She has had milk in now for almost a week and I've felt kittens moving for about 20 days. I'm guessing on her time pregnant at around 66 days. Her temp dropped today but it's dropped in the past and then nothing. Of course she wasn't 60 something days pregnant then either. I'll come back and post kitten pictures when she finally pops them out.


----------

